# Made a curly maple handle for butcher knife (pics)



## woodworkcan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,

I purchased this butcher blade without a handle with the goal of making a handle for it.

The blade itself was manufactured by the now defunct Jernbolaget company from Eskilstuna, Sweden. It is from the 1960s.

I tried to give it a Nordic look by making the handle out of curly maple and using white liners and brass rivets.

Please let me know what you think (good or bad), it was my first handle making.





[/url]jernbolaget1 by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr[/IMG]



jernbolaget5 by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr



jernbolaget3 by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr



jernbolaget2 by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr



jernbolaget4 by Martin Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## jessf (Jul 11, 2016)

Sweet handle. Read through your post fast and saw the name associated to your Flickr account and thought "dude must be from Montreal". Back to the top, sure enough. You know your subway is just an underground bus, right? je t'aime votre l'autobus.


----------



## woodworkcan (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the comment.

You are spot on! But it wasn't that difficult to find out ;-)
As for the subway in Montreal, you have to try our new Azur train, very high-tech and pleasant.

Cheers


----------

